# Go Cheese Lightning! (video)



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww! lol!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL CUTE. I really need to dig out some old pictures of my cairn Murphy for you. You can show your boy what he'll look like all grown up!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, he's so silly! I would love for you to
dig up a picture of Murphy, Wonder, I just love
looking at pictures!


----------

